
Comparison of the Amundsen and Scott Expeditions - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_the_Amundsen_and_Scott_Expeditions
======
ggm
Cherry Garrard "worst journey" is well worth reading. He carried a life long
PTSD burden I think (my mum remembered him visiting her boarding school in
Salisbury, ghoulishly entertaining them with his false teeth, the real ones
shattered in the polar frost)

Roland Huntford's writing is very good too.

Don't forget the north races, or the Soviets and polar flights, or of course
Shackleton and South Georgia.

Once you start down the polar explorer rabbit hole it's a long way back.

